# Tachauch!



## Altair1982 (11 Mai 2008)

Hallo an alle. Ich wolt' mich nur mal kurz vorstellen. Ich bin 25 Jahre alt, bin Deutscher, komme aus Wermelskirchen und bin z.Zt. leider Single. Ich hoffe nebenbei nette Leute kennen zu lernen und freue mich über gute Zusammenarbeit. Ich interessiere mich für alles was mit Celebrieties zu tun hat. Also auf gute Zusammenarbeit.


----------



## Tokko (11 Mai 2008)

Willkommen bei uns Altair1982.

Danke das du dich vorstellst. Ich wünsche dir viel Spaß hier bei uns. Celebs sollten ja genug da sein. Hast also was zum stöbern:thumbup: 

Hoffe wir "sehen" uns in Zukunft dann öfters.

Lieben Gruß.
Tokko


----------



## mjw (12 Mai 2008)

Hallo Altair1982,
auch von mir "HERZLICH WILLKOMMEN" und viel Spass an Board, genieße die Zeit mit / bei uns, laß es dir gut gehen.

Gruß mjw


----------



## Muli (12 Mai 2008)

Und ich auch schicke mal ein HALLO in buchstabenform in deine Richtung!
Schön das du uns gefunden hast und ich wünsche dir viel Spaß in unserer Community!


----------



## Katzun (14 Mai 2008)

hi Altair1982,

wünsche dir viel spaß bei uns 

viele grüße,

katzun


----------

